# I WANT TO DOWNLOAD WHOLE DIGIT FORUM....



## Chindi_Chor (Mar 16, 2006)

can i download wit offline browser...or else.. download studio...

will it workzz for me...

waitin..for the repliezz...

tanxx 

chindi chor... :roll:


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes You can download it with offline explorer but  i dont think its permissible.


----------



## hafees (Mar 16, 2006)

Someone from digit should reply whether it is allowed or not.


----------



## mvishnu (Mar 16, 2006)

hafees said:
			
		

> Someone from digit should reply whether it is allowed or not.



why not? 

anyway, if you are allowed to view it, then why not keep it?


----------



## siriusb (Mar 16, 2006)

mvishnu said:
			
		

> hafees said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, true. But OP, do the others a favour and don't use too many simultaneous threads for downloading. Just point the offline browser to thinkdigit.com/forum/index.php and download.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 16, 2006)

PHP is supposed to be dynamic... You cannot possibly download this forum without have apache and php running on your own machine, and having the complete mysql database with you.. Which no one will EVER give to you... So you can just 4get about it!


----------



## siriusb (Mar 16, 2006)

I think you are confudes kalpik. PHP is server side. What you get after you click a link is html and not php. I hope you are not running apache and php modules when you are browsing this forum


----------



## kalpik (Mar 16, 2006)

Hmm... Ok... You got a point there!


----------



## shakti (Mar 17, 2006)

Coudn't it be Downloaded through Any Software???


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 17, 2006)

that's what they said, USE OFFLINE EXPLORER


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 17, 2006)

What would one possible do with the whole forum on the hard disk? Additionally, the contents keep changing. What do you do about that?


----------



## ilugd (Mar 17, 2006)

*I just had a brainwave*

Chor has a good idea anyway, why cant digit bundle the month's forum threads in a zip file or something and provide it in the month's cd or dvd? It sure would help a lot. Don't know if it is feasible though.


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 17, 2006)

would HTtrack not do the job......


----------



## ravimevcha (Mar 17, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> would HTtrack not do the job......


yes,, HTtrack will do..

just create new project and enter URL www.thinkdigit.com/forum and u can able to download all the contant of forum..


----------



## siriusb (Mar 17, 2006)

Most of the offline browsers have a function that can query if-modified-since http message that basically tell if a page has been changed and update the offline copy. This could make checking for and downloading new or modified links fast.
Infact, Digit could probably choose an offline browser to make a database of the forum and put it in their cd/dvd every month. If the customer has a Internet connection, they can do what I said above and have an up2date copy if they want. But I really don't know why anyone would want to download a forum in the first place.


----------



## vinaypatel (Mar 17, 2006)

u can do it by surfoffline but this is too old s/w that i have.


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Mar 17, 2006)

come on guys, surely you should have some sense...anyone thought how BIG the forum is? surely its in GBs....i dunno but I think an admin would be able to tell us.....and is been for years....


anyway, coming to softwares, you can use Blackwidow from SoftByte Labs, its really fast and neat


----------



## thadhanihemant (Mar 18, 2006)

httrack done the job perfectly for me in downloading the lawentrance.com forum..........
webzip is also good but its shareware..


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 18, 2006)

dheeraj_kumar said:
			
		

> come on guys, surely you should have some sense...anyone thought how BIG the forum is? surely its in GBs....i dunno but I think an admin would be able to tell us.....and is been for years....
> 
> 
> anyway, coming to softwares, you can use Blackwidow from SoftByte Labs, its really fast and neat



i dont think it will be in GB's it is all text.... when compressed and kept I am sure it will never ever reach 1 GB.....


----------



## ilugd (Mar 18, 2006)

*Some Number Crunching*

Let us say 50 * 266 //in memberlist 50 per page and 266 pages
1330 * 20 //say 10 % members post per month at an average of 20 posts per month
26600 * 100 // 100 characters per post (well i am keeping it to a minimum)
2,660,000

Around 2 mb per month
Come on dheeraj. Not that big I would say. Even if we go to the maximum of 20 mb per month for a year it is 240 mb. Most of the softwares in the Digit DVD come to this size. I still think Digit should bundle it with a good search engine with their mags. Also it would help the readers like me who prefer reading plaintext


----------



## thecyclone2k (Mar 18, 2006)

For digit sharing the forum they would need to extract few tables out of the mysql database, which can be a little tedious. All, the more the total of digit forum mysql databade must be atleast 250mb.

Using offline browser would take you ages as just website copying takes very less time but, dynamic forum would take a lot of time. 

Best solution would be come back here whenever you need.


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Mar 18, 2006)

tanxx all for replies..

I think...this foruM...Size is 500 MB

wht u say ?????

chindi chor....


----------



## ilugd (Mar 18, 2006)

can't you do a search on the forum for all posts after a certain date and then use that link to donwload?? I think download managers have some option to download n levels from a page. 

(Just an idea)


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Mar 18, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........


----------

